# Atlanta Peeps



## yellowsticky

Anyone. Anyone.


----------



## pukehappyness

ME!!!!!! what part are you from?


----------



## cj123

Me as well! I would love for a support group to begin here.


----------



## cj123

Are you guys from the northern part? 
Yellowsticky, if you would like help getting the group started, let me know.


----------



## pukehappyness

im from smack dab in the middle. I go to school downtown!
Let me know if anything comes up guys!


----------



## cj123

Awesome; I'm a little outside of downtown.


----------



## BitterTaste90

Hi, I'm also from Atlanta. I would love attend a group here....


----------



## pukehappyness

we are trying to set something up haha


----------



## cj123

I was trying to contact some people from an old social anxiety group I was in, but it seems like most are busy or have moved. I am fine with beginning a group with three people. If you guys would be interested, message me, and we can discuss details.


----------



## MobiusX

I'm from New York. I'm living in this state right now though. What is it that you guys will do with only 3 people? Will it be a SA meeting where people talk about their SA?


----------



## upthere

Marietta/Woodstockish here. Have been looking for meetings also. Anyone come up with anything yet?


----------



## bulldoggiest

I would be down! I'm in Kennesaw


----------



## By myself

I'm in Ga. but 90 miles from Atlanta.


----------



## WD3

I am in the Alpharetta area and in School downtown. If it matters haha thread is kind of old


----------



## BitterTaste90

Anyone setting this up? =X I doubt it'll happen.


----------



## pukehappyness

we should all meet at the sweetwater festival this weekend!

edit: if anyone plans on going, PM me!


----------



## cj123

Hey everybody! I would definitely love to get a group together still. This school semester has turned out to be a busy one for me, but I'll be done in early May and can be more active with forming a group.
@pukehappyness- I'm pretty busy this weekend, but I can definitetly get together for a little bit. Anyone else?


----------



## cj123

@Bittertaste90 "Anyone setting this up? =X I doubt it'll happen."
Oh yes it will


----------



## droen

I would be interested in meeting with people. School is kicking my butt too and I'll be done in May. If anything happens, message me please!


----------



## cj123

@pukehappyness-im not familiar with that festival. Is it an all day thing? Or is it more people can come and go as they wish?


----------



## pukehappyness

cj123 said:


> @pukehappyness-im not familiar with that festival. Is it an all day thing? Or is it more people can come and go as they wish?


I am sooo sorry for replying so late.

But for future reference, it is a free festival and $5 wristband if you want to drink. It is an all day festival until 11pm i think.

As to the group, I have been busy with school also but am finishing up early may. We will definitely have to have a get together!


----------



## cj123

Hey guys! The first meetup will be Saturday May 11th 2 pm at Cafe Intermezzo in Midtown. Let me know if this date and time works. Hope most of you can make it Please message me or comment here if you will be able to attend.


----------



## droen

Barring some unexpected event, I shall be there.


----------



## cj123

Great!=) Let me know if you need the address.


----------



## jpierc23

I'd like to come to this, but I live a good ways away in North Georgia.
Don't mean to hijack the thread, but is there anyone who lives far north of the
atl that would possibly like to meet up sometime?


----------



## cj123

I just wanted to remind everyone the first meetup is in three days. Hope to see you there!


----------



## pukehappyness

So i got scheduled to work til 3pm saturday. I dunno if you guys will still be there by then. If not, then I hope y'all have fun and ill catch the next one!


----------



## cc1991

Hi everyone. I'm new here, but I like meet some people in the city.


----------



## Zatch

I'm a ways east of Atlanta, about 25 miles. Wish I could go to the meetup, though, sounds interesting.


----------



## cc1991

The summer is coming soon. Perhaps there can be park meetups, or meetups closer to the city or around the city. I really like this idea of meeting people because I think it'll not only help socially, but people can have fun together and experience more in life.


----------



## droen

I'll still be able to make it on Saturday.


----------



## pukehappyness

Anyone going to party in the park?


----------



## cj123

@pukehappyness- I can stay there a while so it's fine if you come late, and it's fine if anyone else wants to come late as well-just let me know in advance.


----------



## srschirm

Hope my fellow Georgians have a good time! There's a chance I may be back there before the end of 2013.


----------



## Relz

Damn, that's awesome! My hometown is about 30 mins from Atlanta but I'm at university out of state (2 hours away). If I didn't have a problem driving on the highway I'd definitely be there.

Have fun you guys!


----------



## droen

Oh, I guess there should have been some report on the meeting last week. Oops.

The meeting went pretty well in my opinion. Including myself, two people showed up. We chatted for about an hour at Cafe Intermezzo. We talked about possibly doing other things, like going to a museum if there is to be a next meeting.

I would like to try going to the Botanical Gardens. I've lived here pretty much all my life and have never been.


----------



## Val J

I would really like to do a meet up, I think it really help me out


----------



## droen

Val J said:


> I would really like to do a meet up, I think it really help me out


It would! The meeting we had last week was the first I've been to with someone with SA. You should come to the next one!


----------



## cj123

Hey guys! I thought I would report in on the meeting as well. It was very relaxed and went really well! Café Intermezzo in Midtown was a nice location, and other locations would be great too. If anyone is nervous about coming to a meeting, droen and I can assure you that we are both welcoming, open people. 
I am in Florida on vacation currently but will be planning some meetings for June, and if anyone else wants to organize a meeting before then, feel free to.


----------



## droen

cj123 said:


> Hey guys! I thought I would report in on the meeting as well. It was very relaxed and went really well! Café Intermezzo in Midtown was a nice location, and other locations would be great too. If anyone is nervous about coming to a meeting, droen and I can assure you that we are both welcoming, open people.
> I am in Florida on vacation currently but will be planning some meetings for June, and if anyone else wants to organize a meeting before then, feel free to.


There you go. Much better said than I. lol


----------



## cj123

Hey guys! Im back from vacation and ready to get groups going I would like an idea of what locations work best for people. For me, it doesn't really matter if groups are in the city or suburbs. Any location ideas?
Next meeting will be June 14th weeend. Let me know what days/times work best.

Also, I would like each person who attends this meeting to write down and bring 4 goals related to social anxiety: two goals for that week AND two goals for the whole summer.


----------



## Kalliber

I am in fulton,  would love to meet you all. whoever is planning.. contact me lol


----------



## Kalliber

cj123 said:


> Hey guys! Im back from vacation and ready to get groups going I would like an idea of what locations work best for people. For me, it doesn't really matter if groups are in the city or suburbs. Any location ideas?
> Next meeting will be June 14th weeend. Let me know what days/times work best.
> 
> Also, I would like each person who attends this meeting to write down and bring 4 goals related to social anxiety: two goals for that week AND two goals for the whole summer.


I'll try and attend.. need to get a car first lol


----------



## droen

cj123 said:


> Hey guys! Im back from vacation and ready to get groups going I would like an idea of what locations work best for people. For me, it doesn't really matter if groups are in the city or suburbs. Any location ideas?
> Next meeting will be June 14th weeend. Let me know what days/times work best.
> 
> Also, I would like each person who attends this meeting to write down and bring 4 goals related to social anxiety: two goals for that week AND two goals for the whole summer.


Aww we got homework? I thought I was done with school for the summer. 

I'll see if I can attend. I may be out of town next weekend, but in case I'm not, any area is good for me. There's many places to go in Atlanta but it sucks to pay for parking. I'd love to go to the Barns and Noble's on Moreland, although I don't remember if there is any place to sit a small group.


----------



## cj123

But this is fun homework
Dunwoody is a nice area and has free parking. Maybe we can look into things here.
Also, right now Sunday afternoon will be the best day for me to meet.
Are you guys available?


----------



## droen

I found out that I will be going out of town. And I should be back on Sunday morning. If we're doing in Sunday afternoon, I should be able to make it. No promises though.


----------



## pukehappyness

I can't make it sunday. Father's day. I am taking summer classes so if anyone is downtown, let me know. There is a hookah place on campus.


----------



## cj123

That can be our next meetup, the hookah place.
If you are going to be out of town droen, would a week day evening work better?
Im pretty free this week in late afternoon/evening time.
Let's pick an evening that works for everyone for hookah.


----------



## cj123

Hey guys! Sorry I have been MIA. I've been pretty busy, but I would like to get this group rolling again For everyone who is interested, let's pick a date to meet-up. I am thinking end of July; When are you guys available?


----------



## Teddy22

cj123 said:


> Hey guys! Sorry I have been MIA. I've been pretty busy, but I would like to get this group rolling again For everyone who is interested, let's pick a date to meet-up. I am thinking end of July; When are you guys available?


Hi. I'm a late comer to this thread and glad to see you guys been planning a meet up. I'm at Kennesaw. End of July is ok with me.


----------



## jisung

Damn, I'm here just on time! I live at Duluth, my work schedule is usually PRN, so just let me know the time/date/place and I'll be there!


----------



## cj123

Ok great! The official date will be Saturday July 27th at 1 pm. The location doesn't really matter to me. There's a nice coffee place in Duluth called Seven I like a lot.


----------



## cj123

Hey guys! The official meet-up will be 1 pm at Seven. Message me for the address.
I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## panickypanda

7 coffee and wine? On Steve Reynolds BLVD. ?


----------



## cj123

Yep that's it!


----------



## cj123

Hey guys! I just wanted to say I enjoyed meeting you all today and am feeling very good about this group. I will post later this week about what time/place at Atlantic Station we will be meeting next Sunday.
Also, if throughout the week any one needs some extra support, encouragement, or is up for a "crazy" sa adventure, don't hesitate to text or call.


----------



## jisung

cj123 said:


> Hey guys! I just wanted to say I enjoyed meeting you all today and am feeling very good about this group. I will post later this week about what time/place at Atlantic Station we will be meeting next Sunday.
> Also, if throughout the week any one needs some extra support, encouragement, or is up for a "crazy" sa adventure, don't hesitate to text or call.


:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## pukehappyness

cant believe i missed another one haha....hope yall had some fun. i hope to make the next one. ima try and request off work!


----------



## cj123

Hey guys! So the next meeting will be 4 pm at Atlantic Station. Let me know if this time is okay for everyone, and I can adjust the time if needed. There many options for where we can meet
http://www.atlanticstation.com/dine. I've only been to clothing shops, Yogli Mogli, and the movie theater-but I'm down to try a new place. Yard House looks good. If anyone has suggestions, let me know.

Parking here is free for the first two hours. The parking deck is below the shopping/restaurant area. It is easy to get lost, but there are staircases throughout leading to above and maps.
Finally, make note of any social anxiety challenges or accomplishments you have for this week, and we will discuss them. 
Hope to see you all there! Message or text me if you guys have any questions.


----------



## droen

cj123 said:


> Hey guys! So the next meeting will be 4 pm at Atlantic Station. Let me know if this time is okay for everyone, and I can adjust the time if needed. There many options for where we can meet
> http://www.atlanticstation.com/dine. I've only been to clothing shops, Yogli Mogli, and the movie theater-but I'm down to try a new place. Yard House looks good. If anyone has suggestions, let me know.
> 
> Parking here is free for the first two hours. The parking deck is below the shopping/restaurant area. It is easy to get lost, but there are staircases throughout leading to above and maps.
> Finally, make note of any social anxiety challenges or accomplishments you have for this week, and we will discuss them.
> Hope to see you all there! Message or text me if you guys have any questions.


We discussed Sunday in the last meet-up. Is that still the day of the meet-up?


----------



## cj123

Yep! Tomorrow at 4 pm. Please message me or text if you are planning to come.


----------



## cj123

Hey guys! This Sunday there will be a meetup at Seven Coffee at seven pm I will send out texts as well.


----------



## cj123

Hey guys! I am getting this group going again! There will be a meetup this Sunday (Feb 2nd) at 7 pm at Seven Coffee, or I'm definitely open for suggestions if you guys would like to meet elsewhere


----------



## pukehappyness

Darn, I got the text but couldnt make it 

I will make one of these!


----------



## untiled

I'm in Atlanta, feel free to IM me


----------



## threeofus

Hey, I'm in Gainesville, but would be willing to meet up in the Atlanta area.


----------



## LuckyInAtl

Is this still going on? I just found this forum and the meet ups sound like a great idea!


----------

